# регулировка клавиатуры аккордеона



## d.vania (8 Апр 2016)

здраствуйте. вчера изменил жесткость клавиатуры на супите, зделал по мягче, перестарался, уже не держит компресию. хорошо что не трогал фа и фа диез, их тридно достать. есть с чем сравнить. из шприца придумал датчик давления на клавиши, буду регулировать чтото среднее. у меня к вам вопрос. пробовал ли ктонибудь клеить к клавишам баяна или аккордеона свицовые грузики и есть ли смысл ?спасибо иван


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Апр 2016)

d.vania писал:


> клеить к клавишам баяна или аккордеона свицовые грузики и есть ли смысл ?спасибо иван


Иван, свинцовка клавиш- понятие чисто пианинное и рояльное. Я как раз сейчас этим занимаюсь на двух пианино. Там весовой баланс клавиш на среднике- важное условие. А в язычковых нет средника клавиатуры, там всё решают усилия пружин. Или я не понял вопрос)).


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Апр 2016)

Иван. Дублирую то, что отправил Вам в личку. Может кому пригодится.
Вообще-то лучше фабричные 125г не трогать. Иначе на фортиссимо инструмент будет пищать. У себя на Супите в своё время облегчил клавиатуру до 100г. Для эстрады надо было, но больше - нельзя. Пользуюсь граммометром часового типа   http://optlist.ru/supplier/13422/
Купил давно в Промэлектронике. 
Работать с пружинами надо аккуратно. Перед тем как гнуть надо убрать ВСЕ! затиры, которые дают ощущение вязкости. Убираем ВСЕ люфты механики, регулируем, если надо, клапана прямая-ломаная дека, применяем специальную смазочку, и только после этого уменьшаем давление. Иначе не получим желаемого результата.
Часто студенты просят уменьшить давление на клавиатуру. Начинаю разбираться. Выясняется, что проблемы с руками. И такое бывает. В общем, не всё так просто.


----------



## d.vania (8 Апр 2016)

в обще вы правы. но думаю что если бы добавить несколько грамм на кончики клавиш аккордеона, при большой технике было бы намного легче играть. я молдаван в нашей музыке очень много мелизмов. но экспериментировать на супите стремно.спасибо иван


----------

